
Google, Verizon working on iPad killer - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/internet/107403/google-verizon-working-ipad-killer
======
makecheck
Always link to the original source, not the blog. The blurb reveals nothing
useful, so here is the original WSJ article:

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870425010457523...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704250104575238680540806288.html)

But of course, even _this_ doesn't reveal much. They don't have a product, a
demo, a price, or even a clue, so how is this news?

The only reason to make vague statements like this now, would be to steal some
of Apple's thunder and future sales. Frankly, I don't care what other
companies "might" have a year from now; of _course_ competitors are working on
things, that's what they are expected to do. But there is a massive chasm
between "scribbled on the back of a napkin last week" and "produced a working,
shipping, price-competitive embedded product", and it sure looks like these
guys just finished their napkin.

------
zephjc

       "looking at all the things Google has in its archives
       that we could put on a tablet to make it a great
       experience."
    

Why bother with a clear, elegant, cohesive design when we can create a device
from the grab-bag school of engineering! I know I may sound glib, but these
doesn't seem to be any real thought or _reason_ behind this, just more me-too-
ism

